# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  любовь-наша главная ошибка....

## вечно влюбленная...

любовь!любовь!любовь!!! о господи! ну зачем ты придумал это чувство...из-за любви страдают столько людей!!! Как я злюсь на себя, что умею любить!!! Я не жалею ни об одной из своих влюбленностей, но каждый раз любовь доставляет столько страданий!!! Столько мучений! И всегда приходиться помнить такую "хорошую" фразу - "МЫ ЛЮБИМ ТЕХ, КТО НЕ ЛЮБИТ НАС..."

ПРИЧЕМ ТУТ САМОУБИЙСТВО?Да любовь и суицид связаны смым наипрямым образом!!!  75% самоубийств из-за неразделенной любви...вот и думай теперь о таком с первого взгляда невинном чувстве, как любовь...

ЛЮБОВЬ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## grey

да уж...
мне бы ваши проблемы.
рас влюбилась значит влюбишься ещё раз. в чём проблема то?

----------


## Blackwinged

Это не любовь, а, как ты уже сама сказала, влюбленность. 
Глупости, вообщем. 
А ты сама-то все свои влюбленности давно позабыла?

----------


## вечно влюбленная...

да я сейчас не говорю конкретно о себе...нет! может помните кто нибудь здесь одного мальчика - "шагающий в тени"...так вот - пострадал он от своей любви то...сколько он тут не появлялся??? не наводит на некоторые мысли? а?

----------


## HekTo

Самое жестокое, кога тебя никто не любит......, когда ты никому не нужен , даже не нравишся...

----------


## grey

> да я сейчас не говорю конкретно о себе...нет! может помните кто нибудь здесь одного мальчика - "шагающий в тени"...так вот - пострадал он от своей любви то...сколько он тут не появлялся??? не наводит на некоторые мысли? а?


 был забанен, а сейчас наверное нашёл новую любовь вот и не заходит

----------


## вечно влюбленная...

> Сообщение от вечно влюбленная...
> 
> да я сейчас не говорю конкретно о себе...нет! может помните кто нибудь здесь одного мальчика - "шагающий в тени"...так вот - пострадал он от своей любви то...сколько он тут не появлялся??? не наводит на некоторые мысли? а?
> 
> 
>  был забанен, а сейчас наверное нашёл новую любовь вот и не заходит


 хи...а вот и нет! любовь новую он так и не нашел...вот от "старой" пострадал...

----------


## Марс Рахманов

> да уж...
> мне бы ваши проблемы.


 А в чем Ваша проблема, сисадмин?

----------


## Эля

Мне кажется, самое жестокое - это когда у тебя все отнимают в один миг. Когда была любовь, и счастье, и будущее.... когда просто захлебываешься от радости... а потом резко - БАХ и нету. ничего нету. Просто без причины. Без всяких ссор, непонимания... просто все забирают. Сначала пытаешься понять "за что???" и "почему я???". А потом просто понимаешь, что без половины сердца жить не имеет смысла. Мне уже не 16, и даже не 20... Хотя вся жизнь еще могла бы быть, но... не будет. Есть чувства (НЕ ИНСТИНКТЫ, А ИМЕННО ЧУВСТВА), которые сильнее разума и здравого смысла. И даже не просто сильнее, а ... выше чтоли. А тот, кто говорит, что смерть из-за любви -  это бред, тому просто не везло так полюбить. К сожалению, есть люди за которых ты несешь ответственность и ты просто не имеешь права бросить их. Вот и приходится терпеть эту жизнь. что-то я расписалась, прошу меня простить.

----------


## grey

> Сообщение от grey
> 
> да уж...
> мне бы ваши проблемы.
> 
> 
>  А в чем Ваша проблема, сисадмин?


 http://www.suicide-forum.com//viewtopic.php?t=130
давайте личное говорить в личку или в соответствующие темы господин Марсель

----------


## Сибиряк

Я много рисовал разбитые сердца.Хотел самовыразиться таким образом в своей неразделённой любви.
А сейчас ложусь спать и думаю только о том.что бы мне приснилось,что я счастлив.

*Бесенку
Прости что я тревожу разум твой
Есть только замысел нелепый
Хочу я вместе быть с тобой
Чтоб девушкой моей была и лето
Пусть будет между нами
Пускай хоть я уже старик,
А ты девчонка с волосами
Со цветом словно Солнца блик.
Я может быть и не в себе,
Что дерзость я такую замышляю.
Я просто с мыслью о тебе
Встаю и ночью засыпаю
Ты можешь мне и отказать,
Пойму я всё.Я знаю точно
Друзьями будем,раз влюблёнными не стать,
Друг друга никогда мы не забросим*

----------


## LiveR

> это мне напоминает естественный отбор у животных... (не вижу в этом ничего плохого) Для сильных и способных - это "высший дар", а для слабых и неспособных наоборот. 
> Неспособность оставить потомство --> суицид --> Вот вам и естественный отбор.


  Согласен... Как бы печально это не было, но это так! В животном мире по наследству передают силу, ловкость, отточенные инстинкты и т.д. У людей же передаются положение, власть, деньги... Довольно грустная тема, особенно, когда всё это осознаешь - человеку, всё-таки присуще более развитое мышление, чем животному.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Любовь, любовь ....
Может принести страдания, а может счастье..
Опасная штука, будьте осторожней с ней..

----------


## Римма

> Любовь, любовь ....
> Может принести страдания, а может счастье..
> Опасная штука, будьте осторожней с ней..


 В любом случае - опыт...
А когда есть опыт, примерно знаешь, как вести себя дальше...

----------


## H2

> Согласен... Как бы печально это не было, но это так! В животном мире по наследству передают силу, ловкость, отточенные инстинкты и т.д. У людей же передаются положение, власть, деньги... Довольно грустная тема, особенно, когда всё это осознаешь - человеку, всё-таки присуще более развитое мышление, чем животному.


 А еще у людей передается характер и биологические черты родителей..

Самое плохое, что большинство людей не понимают, что у человека тоже есть естественный отбор, и пытаются как-то его предотвратить, а это неправильно.




> В любом случае - опыт...
> А когда есть опыт, примерно знаешь, как вести себя дальше...


 Вообще избегать любви, привязанности, к кому-либо - так я решил для себя

----------


## LiveR

> Самое плохое, что большинство людей не понимают, что у человека тоже есть естественный отбор, и пытаются как-то его предотвратить, а это неправильно.


  Не совсем понял сказанное - поясни пожалуйста и, если можешь, подкрепи примером...

----------


## Lena

Любовь, Влюблённость- две сестры
Как близнецы они похожи
Увы, не каждый в жизни может
Узнать в них разные черты!
Вдруг дрогнет сердце, вспыхнет кровь
И в миг, в счастливом азареньи
Мы принимаем за Любовь
Слепой Влюблённости мгновенье.
Не говори, что ты остыл,
Что все забылось, как ни горько...
Кто разлюбил, тот не любил,
А был влюблён, Влюблён и только.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Вообще избегать любви, привязанности, к кому-либо - так я решил для себя


 Аналогично! Одному быть проще, но надо держать одиночество под строгим контролем, а то можно запросто заболеть эгоизмом, а это не есть гут.  8)

----------


## Аска

Наша главная ошибка - жизнь.
Жить наперекор всему, жить наперекор себе - это возможно только по глупости и трусости.
Или по большой любви, и, уж конечно, не к себе. Только так не бывает, а если и бывает - то об этом пишут книги, снимают кино. И за это _умирают_.
Любовь - это только самовнушение, почти всегда. От нашей безумной потребности в этом чувстве, заложенной природой. Какая же она, должно быть, сука, если вложила в нас то, чего мы не в силах достичь!
Любовь, любовь, любовь. Все только о ней и говорят, а кто-нибудь любит? Для кого-нибудь тут есть человек, ради которого можно сделать _всё_? 
Это только привычка. Притирка. Мы видим в другом свои черты и думаем поэтому, что похожи. Мы чувствуем в чужой голове свои мысли и думаем, что это залог вечной близости. Всё это ложь, которую мы придумали для себя самих, чтобы к чему-то стремится, о чем-то мечтать, о ком-то тосковать. Это наша, человеческая, ниша, в которой мы находим успокоение или повод для страданий, когда не можем найти другого повода.
Если бы любовь была реальна, разводились бы миллионы пар? Тех, кто прожил по 15, 30, 50 лет вместе? Или те, кто прожил 2 месяца вместе - они бы теряли понимание и хоть какую-то ниточку между друг другом? Были бы аборты? Был бы тот же суицид из-за невзаимности? Это _самообман_, неприкрытый, грубый, горький. Горький для осознания.
Я так верила в эту сказку, и как же я стремилась к тому, что мама называла "любовью". Только мама обманула. Просто не знала.
Счастливы животные, которые могут молча спариваться, и счастливы те _единицы_, которые не обманулись.
И дай бог тем, кто думает, что любит, чтобы их сообманутые верили в сказку.
Аминь.

----------


## blooddrakon

> Жить наперекор всему, жить наперекор себе - это возможно только по глупости и трусости.


 А вот я именно так и живу ! Трусом я не был никогда, и пусть найдеться хоть один человек который назовет меня трусом глядя мне прямо в глаза ! Так что скорее всего я наверное просто дурак ))



> Это только привычка. Притирка. Мы видим в другом свои черты и думаем поэтому, что похожи. Мы чувствуем в чужой голове свои мысли и думаем, что это залог вечной близости. Всё это ложь, которую мы придумали для себя самих, чтобы к чему-то стремится, о чем-то мечтать, о ком-то тосковать. Это наша, человеческая, ниша, в которой мы находим успокоение или повод для страданий, когда не можем найти другого повода.


 Где-то в глубине души я все еще хочу надеяться что все вышесказанное не так, и что такие вещи как любовь или счастье все-же существуют, но все чаще убеждаюсь в обратном. Наверное любовь это просто очередная злая шутка природы над человеком.



> Наша главная ошибка - жизнь.


 А вот жизнь это скорее вредная привычка, как например спиртное . В минуты счастья мы готовы забыть обо всем, и стараемся не думать том как плохо нам будет потом. Люди будут распинаться о том как все плохо вокруг, и что нет счастья в жизни, но стоит поманить их лишь маленькой иллюзией надежды и они снова готовы броситься за ней , забыв обо всем, и снова будут страдать когда этот красочный мираж исчезнет .

----------


## Kler

Друзья мои, чувство любви, которое вы испытали или  испытываете сейчас, сделало вас сильнее, потому что вы, все-таки познав любовь со всех ее сторон, не сломались. Я вас уверяю, что для того, чтобы уметь любить, нужен талант. Ведь есть огромное количество людей, которые с этим чувством не знакомы. У них просто отсутствует  сосуд, которым любят. Я таких людей встречала. Некоторые и рады полюбить, но не могут даже при наличии достойного объекта. И я вам скажу, что такая жизнь ужасна. А если есть и понимание того, чего они лишены, эти люди способны на крайние шаги, вплоть до самоубийства. Так что вытрите слезы! Помните всегда, что в вас есть искра,  дар, которого лишены многие.

----------


## Freezer2007

*Kler*
красивые слова :cry:

----------


## NoNaMe

> красивые слова


 Смотри мою подпись.




> чувство любви, которое вы испытали или испытываете сейчас, сделало вас сильнее, потому что вы, все-таки познав любовь со всех ее сторон, не сломались.


 Первый неудачный опыт сделал меня слабее, нерешительнее, стеснительнее. Постоянно ожидаю неудач. Не сломало конечно, но побило сильно. А ведь раньше был совсем другим челом.
Не все, что нас не убивает, делает нас сильнее.




> У них просто отсутствует сосуд, которым любят.


 Круто, Хи-хи.




> А если есть и понимание того, чего они лишены, эти люди способны на крайние шаги, вплоть до самоубийства.


 Зависть - страшное чувство.




> Помните всегда, что в вас есть искра, дар, которого лишены многие.


 Вроде не дар, а сплошное мучение.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Ведь есть огромное количество людей, которые с этим чувством не знакомы. У них просто отсутствует сосуд, которым любят.


 Может они и не знакомы с этим чувством, но не значит, ч то они не могут любить. Могут и будут любить рано или похздно это произойдёт с каждым. Нужно время, чтобы понять это чувство, правильно его использовать, направить в нужную сторону, научиться жить с этим чувством в гармонии. Правильно сказано уметь любить нужен талант, а если таланта нет, то учитесь!

----------


## Римма

[quote="H2
Вообще избегать любви, привязанности, к кому-либо - так я решил для себя[/quote]

Знаешь... я тож так думала...
Наткнулась вот на Ошо... Там любовь - просто, ни на кого не направлена. Когда "даже к камню ты прикасаешься с любовью"... Просто в тебе есть свет, который ты можешь отдать. Просто так. Ничего не ждя взамен. 
Но это идеал на данный момент...

----------


## Римма

> [Нужно время, чтобы понять это чувство, правильно его использовать, направить в нужную сторону, научиться жить с этим чувством в гармонии. Правильно сказано уметь любить нужен талант, а если таланта нет, то учитесь!


 Волк, золотые слова!

----------


## Сибиряк

Может для того что бы любовь не была такой жестокой нужны какие то фантазии . Психотерапевты наверное этому учат.

----------


## Lynn

я верю в любовь, верю, что бывает в жизни такое, что люди находят свою вторую половину и потом бывают счастливы. но я так же знаю, что я не способна любить. во мне нет чувств. а если ты не способна проявлять чувства, то и к тебе мало, кто потянется. меня вряд ли смогут полюбить...да и зачем? я ведь все равно вряд ли смогу ответить взаимностью. но я это частный случай, исключение, которое только подтверждает правило. у меня есть в жизни примеры такой счастливой любви, только не моей...увы... так что, народ, не разочаровывайтесь в любви, любовь на много способна. удачи всем)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Как это в тебе нет чувств? Эквилибриум употребляешь?
Чувства есть у всех, это факт! Не способна любить? Способна! Просто наверно ещё не понимаешь как это или еще не встретила того, кто смог бы тебя зацепить.

----------


## Anubis

Замкнутый круг: если не умешь и не можешь любить, то оттолкнешь человека, который мог бы стать твоим. Со мной такое уже происходило не раз. Со стороны казалось, что я равнодушен, а я просто как интроверт по натуре не привык свои чувства вражать, внутри все сидит. Может какой-то зачаток любви и был...

----------


## Lynn

вот, наверное, у меня схожая ситуация с Anubis: может я просто глубоко прячу чувства...
*2 Волк-Одиночка*, нет, я не эквилибриум)) есть люди, к которым я испытываю некую симпатию, но это не любовь... просто я почему-то убеждена, что просто неспособна на настоящие чувства((( чувства радости, горечи и т.д. я, разумеется, испытываю... как и все люди... но вот настоящей любви-нет(((

----------


## Боярд

> любовь!любовь!любовь!!! о господи! ну зачем ты придумал это чувство...из-за любви страдают столько людей!!! Как я злюсь на себя, что умею любить!!! Я не жалею ни об одной из своих влюбленностей, но каждый раз любовь доставляет столько страданий!!! Столько мучений! И всегда приходиться помнить такую "хорошую" фразу - "МЫ ЛЮБИМ ТЕХ, КТО НЕ ЛЮБИТ НАС..."
> 
> ПРИЧЕМ ТУТ САМОУБИЙСТВО?Да любовь и суицид связаны смым наипрямым образом!!!  75% самоубийств из-за неразделенной любви...вот и думай теперь о таком с первого взгляда невинном чувстве, как любовь...
> 
> ЛЮБОВЬ!!!!!!!!!


 А.. ну может быть и так...
Ключевые слова: любовь и влюбленность.

----------


## Боярд

> просто я почему-то убеждена, что просто неспособна на настоящие чувства((( чувства радости, горечи и т.д.


 Аналогично.)

----------


## Amnesia

что такое эквилибриум?

----------


## Габо

> что такое эквилибриум?


 Фильм про будущее, где люди не испытывают эмоций. Они принимают специальный препарат "прозиум", который  блокирует эмоции( возникают аналогии с "прозаком" - антидепрессантом).


http://www.exler.ru/films/07-08-2003.htm

----------


## Боярд

Смотрел, по-моему создан по мотивам книги "Мы", а может и нет.

----------


## GanibaL

> Первый неудачный опыт сделал меня слабее, нерешительнее, стеснительнее. Постоянно ожидаю неудач. Не сломало конечно, но побило сильно. А ведь раньше был совсем другим челом.
> Не все, что нас не убивает, делает нас сильнее.


   Такая же херня. Только первые два опыта. Я стал морально побитым, слабее, но все-таки этот опыт меня научил. Может быть тому, чему мне и не надо было учиться, но всё же...

----------


## GanibaL

> Вообще избегать любви, привязанности, к кому-либо - так я решил для себя


    Вот это одно из того, чему я научился.

----------


## Sad Shadow

> любовь!любовь!любовь!!! о господи! ну зачем ты придумал это чувство...из-за любви страдают столько людей!!! Как я злюсь на себя, что умею любить!!! Я не жалею ни об одной из своих влюбленностей, но каждый раз любовь доставляет столько страданий!!! Столько мучений! И всегда приходиться помнить такую "хорошую" фразу - "МЫ ЛЮБИМ ТЕХ, КТО НЕ ЛЮБИТ НАС..."


 Как много в жизни ущербных обделенных судьбой людей, которые никого никогда не любили... которым не суждено было почувствовать всю гамму эмоциональных переживаний присущих человеку наделенному душой.
И как много людей которые даже не догадываются, как их наградила судьба, дав ощутить чувства которые движут человечеством уже много веков...

----------


## Бэта

> Как много в жизни ущербных обделенных судьбой людей, которые никого никогда не любили...


 Рада познакомиться. Я одна из таких. И иногда бывает странно слушать людей, не знающих, что делать с любовью. Странно советовать им что-либо... Впрочем, точно и твёрдо сказать о своей не-любви я тоже не могу. Простите, что пришла невовремя...

----------


## Anubis

Ну вы определниями-то не разбрасывайтесь - "ущербный" и пр.

----------

